# Walleye Fishing Chamberlin South Dakota



## duckraider

Try this at Chamberlain. You'll do well.
http://www.youtube.com/user/willcfish?f ... mCilZJa4vU


----------



## MOB

There's no walleyes, they all died from the harsh winter. Gas is expensive, so stay at home, especially if your states walleye fishing season is closed!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The last thing I worry about is a shortage of walleyes in the Missouri River system.


----------



## greenc

WOW talk about giving it away i would be ****** if that was my favorite lake to catch eyes but there are plenty of eyes in that river so whateves


----------



## the professor

GPS coordinates would be easier... 8)


----------



## tenpoun1

So in that video what the man trolling with those bottom bouncers or was he somehow drifting using them. He never said. Have never fished there but I could still use those same techniques up here on the river systems during the spring spawn. Except if he's trolling cause that's not allowed


----------



## willcfish

Soon time to hit Chamberlain but check the regs on fishing the dredge cut. Some areas may be closed. 
Have a great year.


----------

